# Polyurethane over Polycrylic



## park83

I made a small table/nightstand out of solid walnut and cherry and coated it with General Finishes polycrylic. I should have realized this from the beginning, but the polycrylic, which dries clear and doesn't leave wood with the somewhat "wet" look, doesn't do much to enhance these woods. :furious:

My question is: Could I sand all surfaces to scuff the coats of polycrylic that are on it and apply a Minwax polyurethane? Would adhesion be ok?

Thanks!


----------



## Dominick

Got any pics. I'd sure like to see. 
Love walnut and cherry.


----------



## Steve Neul

Assuming the table hasn't been used you can sand the polycrylic until there is no shine to it anymore and coat it with polyurethane. If the furniture has been uses or handled a great deal it might be a good idea to clean it with alcohol also to get any skin oils or waxes off.


----------



## park83

Thanks! 

Here's some photos:


----------



## cabinetman

You can lightly sand and then apply an oil base polyurethane. But...don't get your hopes up that it will do magical things. It will add a gloss, just like adding a waterbase gloss to what's there. It will also darken the look slightly.

What does enhance the look of wood initially is an oil, or the oil in an oil base polyurethane. So, you could use an oil first (like BLO) and then topcoat with waterbase polyurethane. Or, use an OB poly and topcoat that with a WB poly.









 





 
.


----------



## Steve Neul

Nice looking table. One thing I might suggest is you put some nylon tacks on the bottom of the legs before it scratches the floor.


----------



## park83

cabinetman said:


> You can lightly sand and then apply an oil base polyurethane. But...don't get your hopes up that it will do magical things. It will add a gloss, just like adding a waterbase gloss to what's there. It will also darken the look slightly.
> 
> What does enhance the look of wood initially is an oil, or the oil in an oil base polyurethane. So, you could use an oil first (like BLO) and then topcoat with waterbase polyurethane. Or, use an OB poly and topcoat that with a WB poly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Good advice, thanks!:thumbsup:


----------



## HowardAcheson

Nice looking table but I'm hoping that the center panel is not solid wood. If it is, seasonal changes in relative humidity will cause the panel to expand and contract across the direction of the grain. This will push the framing pieces causing the joints to open up.


----------



## Dominick

Nice job park. Table looks sharp.


----------



## cabinetman

Steve Neul said:


> Nice looking table. One thing I might suggest is you put some nylon tacks on the bottom of the legs before it scratches the floor.


IMO, felt or carpeted tabs that nail on would be a better choice.









 







.


----------



## cabinetman

HowardAcheson said:


> Nice looking table but I'm hoping that the center panel is not solid wood. If it is, seasonal changes in relative humidity will cause the panel to expand and contract across the direction of the grain. This will push the framing pieces causing the joints to open up.


Saying that seasonal changes *will cause* the panel to expand is not always the case. If the subject remains in a constant environment, it's very unlikely that there will be movement issues.









 







.


----------



## park83

cabinetman said:


> IMO, felt or carpeted tabs that nail on would be a better choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


We usually use adhesive backed felt circles for furniture on the hardwood. Just haven't put them on it yet.


----------



## Steve Neul

cabinetman said:


> IMO, felt or carpeted tabs that nail on would be a better choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Nylon tack are much more durable. Often the nail back through the carpeted tabs so I stopped using them.


----------

